# Just Received My First Cigar Shipment Ever!!!



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

This is the first time that I've ever bought cigars, and in fact the only cigars that I have ever owned. All of the cigars that I have smoked thus far have been gifts from friends.

I can't even describe how excited I am!

They got past the Canadian border marked as "Cigars" duty free. Somehow.










GR Specials Red Label Pyramid
Isla Del Sol Toro
Perdomo Fresco Torpedo Maduro
5 Vegas Classic Robusto
Flor De Oliva Original Torpedo
Flor De Oliva Corojo Torpedo
Gran Habano Introductory Sampler (Corojo#5, Habano#3, Connecticut#, GR Special)


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats Dude, Nice looking cigars in there!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah that first purchase is magical! did you get them online or at a local shop?


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah that first purchase is magical! did you get them online or at a local shop?


Ordered them from Cigar Place. Great site, great customer service!

I even avoided duties!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I remember how excited I was for my first shipment. Mine was only a 5er though. 

Welcome to the site and welcome to the slope.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wills said:


> Ordered them from Cigar Place. Great site, great customer service!
> 
> I even avoided duties!


Very nice!!


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I remember how excited I was for my first shipment. Mine was only a 5er though.
> 
> Welcome to the site and welcome to the slope.


I'm absolutely ecstatic! Now I just need to find myself a cutter and I'll be smoking away.

I also see that you ship to Canada. I feel like I won't always be able to get duty free cigars from the US, so I may contact you about it!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

You just opened yourself a Pandora box, enjoy your smokes


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

congrats! it wasnt long ago that i bought my first cigars! welcome to the slope!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Some good looking sticks there!



Wills said:


> They got past the Canadian border marked as "Cigars" duty free. Somehow.


thats better than a freebie eh?


----------



## The Weatherman (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha it is exciting. Enjoy them


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice! Enjoy your first of many orders, I'm sure!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

nice razer mouse pad... I mean cigars.


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

Enjoy Will, as others have said - first of many I'm sure. You will find your humidor stocked and your wallet a bit lighter before you know it!

Once you get some more cigars try to get involved with the noob PIF and trade. Fantastic folks here and a great way to get involved!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Congrats, buddy! My first order will alway hold a special place in my heart!


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

looks good, havent tried any of those, yet


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wills said:


> This is the first time that I've ever bought cigars, and in fact the only cigars that I have ever owned. All of the cigars that I have smoked thus far have been gifts from friends.
> 
> I can't even describe how excited I am!
> 
> ...


Enjoy they should keep ya busy for a while!:bounce:


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

Congrats! My first ever order was from a local shop here in Japan, at crazy prices: a tin of 5 CAO Gold Karats for about US$35!!

My first ever overseas order was also from cigarplace, and I also got that Gran Habano sampler! Enjoy!


----------



## AlanP (Aug 14, 2011)

those Flor De Oliva's are tasty.


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

And here they are in the humidor!! I decided to ditch the cello.

Does this layout look good? Any problems with certain cigars touching each other?


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> Some good looking sticks there!
> 
> thats better than a freebie eh?


Infinitely better haha. 250% duties in Canada on cigars.



Zogg said:


> nice razer mouse pad... I mean cigars.


I only use Razer. There is no alternative!



Tyrone Shoolace said:


> Enjoy Will, as others have said - first of many I'm sure. You will find your humidor stocked and your wallet a bit lighter before you know it!
> 
> Once you get some more cigars try to get involved with the noob PIF and trade. Fantastic folks here and a great way to get involved!


I will definitely get involved in some PIF's and trades after my next order. I ordered all of these particular cigars because they were all ones that I wanted to try. Once I find out what I like, I'll place another order and start bombing!



chickenriceboo said:


> Congrats! My first ever order was from a local shop here in Japan, at crazy prices: a tin of 5 CAO Gold Karats for about US$35!!
> 
> My first ever overseas order was also from cigarplace, and I also got that Gran Habano sampler! Enjoy!


What did you think of the GH sampler? These are some HUGE cigars haha


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Wills said:


> Does this layout look good? Any problems with certain cigars touching each other?


Looks real nice to me. Congrats. I think the main thing with touching is you just don't want any flavored cigars (Acid) anywhere near your good smokes. Just watch out for the slope. I placed my first order (75 sticks) the other week and it took me four whole days before placing order number two.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> Looks real nice to me. Congrats. I think the main thing with touching is you just don't want any flavored cigars (Acid) anywhere near your good smokes. Just watch out for the slope. I placed my first order (75 sticks) the other week and it took me four whole days before placing order number two.


Will, Very steep slope indeed as John attests to first hand.:tongue1:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

jdfutureman said:


> Will, Very steep slope indeed as John attests to first hand.:tongue1:


Yes I can. As of five min ago you can update that to three orders in my first three weeks. Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

jdfutureman said:


> Will, Very steep slope indeed as John attests to first hand.:tongue1:





Johnpaul said:


> Yes I can. As of five min ago you can update that to three orders in my first three weeks. Be afraid, be very afraid.


I can imagine how steep it is when you live in the US.

For me it won't be quite as steep though because everytime I place an order for cigars, I'm potentially going to be paying the price + 250% of the price. Those are scary numbers that I can't afford to pay!


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

Wills said:


> What did you think of the GH sampler? These are some HUGE cigars haha


They are massive, aren't they. I enjoyed the GH#1, #3 and #5, but I've started to enjoy them in smaller RGs. I think the #5 lancero is a great value. The ones in the sampler were nice, in an un-complex and straightforward sort of way.

The GR Specials were totally forgettable. I must have smoked those 2 that came in the sampler but I have no recollection of what they tasted like.


----------

